

Quora keeps searching for growth, this time with user-generated product reviews - kjhughes
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/06/quora-keeps-searching-for-growth-this-time-with-user-generated-product-reviews/

======
balajiviswanath
I'm an active Quora user and I feel irritated by the whole flood of reviews
that is polluting my feed. There is also a huge internal rage against the
feature. It is like turning university classrooms into a bar.

